# Taming problem



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright so, my situation is kinda difficult with my tiel, i've left him in a cage with a budgie, no toys and regular change of food and water(for about a year or more now). In the past (before i've had interest in training it), I grabbed him out of the cage and grabbed him back inside, it seemed to be working at the time, he used to be hand tame, i got him to understand target training but then, i left him alone in the cage for too long.

Now, after years of being in a cage and hardly any interactions, i've been wondering if it is still possible to tame him or the budgie? I've just gotten them a few toys today to liven them up a bit. He still takes food from my hand sometimes, i've been going to him every morning for like 30-1 hour just sitting around talking, showing him some cockatiel videos(which he loves) and whistling.

I also bought a treat on a stick so i could train him a bit since he fears my hand a bit, but now both the birds are afraid of the treat stick, any suggestions? And do i have a chance in taming him still?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am a little confused about your situation. Why did you have the birds in a cage with no toys? And what made you take an interest in your tiel now after not having interaction with it for so long?
I think it's still possible to tame him and bond, but you will have to have a lot of time on your hands, and follow his pace. Let him decide what he wants to do now. You have to respect his space. Millet is usually popular for training.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

You put him in a cage with a budgie and no toys???
I'm a bit confused by that..maybe you can expand on that?

If you have patience and go slow I'm sure you can work with him. It needs to be on his terms

Millet, nutriberries, sunflower seeds, although I'd go for the millet


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

I wish I could go with mellets, I've looked at nearby pet shops and all I could find is that. 
And when I first bought him, I was so determined to train him but it took time and I was young and inpatient so we ended up leaving them in a cage and they didnt have toys because I didnt know they require it.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

And what about the treat on a stick? How can I get them to not fear it?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

You can crumble that treat on a stick, I assume it is seeds with honey on a stick, right? Perhaps you can crumble it and put it in the palm of your hand?
Your birds may enjoy some green veggies such as parsley and romaine lettuce, that may be a treat for them too.
It's good that you are trying to improve their life now. Better now than never.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They're afraid of it because they don't know what it is, so its really not going to help you with training. You're going to probably have to leave it in the cage with them so they can learn that its food and wont eat them.

Be patient and persistent, taming wont happen overnight or be easy.


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

This sounds like it might be difficult and take time, but good luck. I believe it can happen


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Right now I kept the stick with their food bowl to give them the idea that its part of food, would that would or do I try something else?


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh and, should i separate them? like put each bird in a separate cage when i tame them? or would that make it worse?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Well it will make them flock call if they are bonded to each other.

What I would do is start from scratch. Let them learn that millet is food, once they learnt that you need sit by there cage and either sweet talk or read a book,
Once they get used to that you can leave your hand in the cage for about 5-10 mins a day 
You will need patients and I will all happen

Are they in a noisy place in the house, a lot of human interaction?
If its not too wild then that would be the perfect place

Good luck


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here some taming threads:Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073 

And if you go under the cockatiel talk section, at that top there are stickies on cockatiel care that you may find helpful.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

I dont have millet, thats like the worst turn down, i gotta work *without* millet.
Suggestions ._. ?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine love sunflower seeds, you can use those as treats.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright~ ill head out to get those some day xD
What if he wont take it from my hand tho, they're too small to be noticed sometimes


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Put a tablespoon of them on the palm of your hand and slowly put your hand close to him. You will have to be patient and do this every day, even if there is no immediate result. He will eventually learn that the hand is not harm but it brings goods. Do not grab him.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright~ Thats what i've been doing so far 

About 5-10 minutes every 1 or two hours, too much or just fine?


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh and how long does a cockatiel have to sleep?


----------



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

I've read that cockatiels need to sleep at least 8 hours a day, 10-12 if hormonal.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They need as much sleep as we do pretty much.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> About 5-10 minutes every 1 or two hours, too much or just fine?


That's great!


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm going try a shower them today, just going to spray water till I feel it's good enough. So, what temperature should the water be?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

And thanks guys, you're so much help!


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Right now, the budgie lets me get as close as one feather away, but when i touch him he freaks out.

And the tiel, Kiki, Takes sunflower seeds from my hand, i give him 1 or to seeds broken up to little piece a bit ever 15 minutes or so, to give him the idea that my hand is something that brings good things, as i've read somewhere


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great!!
The water should be warm


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Would it make it worse if i spray them now .-. ?


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

I mean, they might get afraid of the sound or water or something and make me go back in the progress


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can try they shouldn't get so freaked out that the taming process will go down hill 

Tiels are very forgiving


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright ill give it a try now and let you know what happens!


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

I did, they seemed to be going away from the spray of water at some points Kiki came sort of close to my but then moved away, how should i dry them?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Let them dry off by themselves. They'll be fine and it'll be good for them.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Alright thanks


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

So I went and started with the target training, it isn't the first time he does it, he managed to catch up pretty fast but he still won't let my finger go close to him. How can I stop this ): ?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What are you target training with? A stick or your finger?


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

A stick, thin end chopstick


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Surprisingly both my birds don't bite, they just nibble.
We bough Kiki from a guy, back then I didnt ask about anything we just bought him, he was already hand tame.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

This is kiki, He's playing with one of the toys i got him


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Another picture of Kiki <3


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

And loey


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

How often should I shower them? Once a week? Month?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are so beautiful








Once a week would be fine!


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

